# What sort of a freak collects flashlights?



## PayBack (Sep 13, 2004)

Ever since I was about 5 (many years ago) and got a penlight, (then an Everyready dolphin which was very bright back then)... I've been buying torches (what we call flashlights over here). Of course always looking for something brighter or with better battery life, warterproof, or just looks cool. Now I've got everything from maglites to a couple of 10 mil Thors, Led torches, angleheads, weapon lights, the list goes on. I always wondered if it was strange that I had such an interested in torches, as often people would wonder why I own so many, and always have about 4 or 5 around the house with batteries in (not to mention the recharables) and I couldn't answer them cos I didn't really know either... well it's great to know I'm not alone!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif

Hi guys, Candlepower noobie here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. great forum guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 13, 2004)

welcome to cpf payback.ya will love it here


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 13, 2004)

One of the best things about this place is that now there are lots of other people you can point to (see flashlight collections section) and tell your wife/girlfriend/"friends" how you're not really that bad when compared to them...


----------



## Mrd 74 (Sep 13, 2004)

When compared to some of the members I can almost pass myself off as normal, but I think their having more fun. As far as the wife is concerned,she loves me for who(whom) I am,a constantly evolving nutter.


----------



## NewBie (Sep 13, 2004)

Please refer to one of the local cpf'ers photos, jtice:


----------



## jtice (Sep 14, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Payback, as you can see, you have a long way to go, before your legally certifiable.

Show your wife around here, she will either realize that you are a perfectly normal guy...... when compared to the likes of us..
or,,,, she will have you imediately committed to the neariest nut house.

Put dont fear, you will always fellow flashaholics here to help. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-John


----------



## pizzajoe62 (Sep 14, 2004)

did i just see F L A S H M A N!!!
man...that is a lot of back-ups...
great pix...LOL


----------



## Icarus (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi John, must be a real challenge to carry the spare batteries for those lights when you go walking… /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 14, 2004)

pizzajoe, Thats actually the Photon Phantom. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

icarus, my back actually hurt alittle after taking those pix, and I was sweating like mad. lol
nah, I only EDC 4 lights, so the extra batts arent toooo bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PayBack (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG NewBie, that's just wrong! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I see you already got a taste of how a flashaholic can look like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Don't worry though, he is one of the cases doctors gave up on... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## pizzajoe62 (Sep 14, 2004)

jtice...right PHOTON PHANTOM....
its scary alright...LOL


----------



## jtice (Sep 14, 2004)

eh, I try. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif lol

Bart,,, I was supposed to be seeing a doctor? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
heh, maybe thats the problem... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## greenLED (Sep 14, 2004)

I do
You do
S/he does
We do
They do

...that pretty much covers it. Bright welcome to CPF! Don't worry about your wife, she'll eventually want you to get'er "one or two lights" for herself too. It's bound to lighten up your marriage. LOL!

jtice, great pic!


----------



## NERDNIK (Sep 14, 2004)

What sort of a freak collects flashlights you ask?

Well, let me tell you, The really extraordinary freaks thats who. 

Freaks with cranial cavities so large you could drive a tractor trailer inside and still have room for a tailgate party. 

Freaks so good looking that people faint under the enchanting beauty provided by only the briefest of glances. 

Freaks possessing such herculean strength that they can bend solid steel bars effortlessly one handed while picking up the front end of a school bus at the same time. 

Freaks sooo........................................nah, were probably just nerds. Oh well.


----------



## lightbox (Sep 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*nerdgineer said:*
One of the best things about this place is that now there are lots of other people you can point to (see flashlight collections section) and tell your wife/girlfriend/"friends" how you're not really that bad when compared to them... 

[/ QUOTE ]

or she may think "so that's where this addiction will lead to"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 15, 2004)

I've got no fewer than 400 flashlights myself, so I guess I *am* a freak. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2004)

It seems to me that the question is;

Do you *collect* flashlights or do you *acquire* flashlights?

There is a difference. I've acquired a lot of flashlights in the last two years but I *collect* colored AA MiniMags! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 15, 2004)

Beware of the vendors on this site. They try and take yer money.


----------



## mapson (Sep 18, 2004)

What I want to see is a photo in the dark with the flashlights all on!


----------



## Cones (Sep 22, 2004)

Be careful what you ask for! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Mark


----------



## jtice (Sep 22, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 2dim (Sep 22, 2004)

What a great photo! Should be on CPF main page, I think. FLASHMAN indeed... make a good postcard, too. Hey, jtice, got one you could send me? I like the serious facial expression...

Peter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PayBack (Sep 23, 2004)

Dude what's the blue one, second in from the right? Oh and the other blue one eigth in from the right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*Cones said:*
Be careful what you ask for! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Cones (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi PayBack,

The list is from left to right and is as follows.

1.) Fa&Mi Splitlight
2.) Tigerlight
3.) Surefire L6
4.) Fa&Mi Power LED1
5.) Super Flashlight 2
6.) ARC LS First Run (2 AA Pack)
7.) Surefire A2
8.) Surefire L4
9.) Inova X5
10.) Surefire L1
11.) Mr Bulk VIP
12.) Nuwai Quantum III
13.) ARC LSH
14.) ARC AA
15.) ARC AAA
16.) Glo Toob
17.) DSpeck Fire Fly

HTH

Mark


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2004)

2dim,

I took about 4 or 5 shots of that, and those 2 are the best ones.
Just right click the image, and save it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 2dim (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks, jtice! I'm gonna try and get someone to take a shot of me shining my little Mag Solitaire, then combine the two photos, with me looking at you all bedecked in lights. Will post it if I ever get around to. Kinda like the two fishermen, one with a huge catch and the other holding a minnow... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL sounds good 2dim, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

sounds like ill get a kick out of that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## haley1 (Oct 1, 2004)

Me! And I'm not a freak, I don't care what my wife says. I'm just a little weird.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Oct 22, 2004)

Hmm, would not being human count? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Creatures of my type used to collect gold but sadly during this day and age a dragon like My self can't afford a respectable pile of gold let alone be able to defend it concidering the advancements in weapons, fire breath works great for some one with a sword but not so well agenst a 12 gauge shot gun, or in a flamable lair. I have a weakness for shinny things so flashlights where a natural draw for Me. 
Also I don't collect flashlights, I hoard them! 
Due to their shape I found it non practical sleep on them but My best items are within wings reach from my nesting area, never know when I may wish to play with the MaxaBeam, even if it's at 2 am, beats playing with a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif or I can blind a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif if the need should arise.


----------



## Mathieas (Nov 27, 2004)

The other day my sister-in-law heard about my flashlight collection, she couldn't stop laughing. There never is a power outage when you need one.


----------



## chiphead (Dec 18, 2004)

I figure it's just another way of covering you backsides. In a Post-911 world one never knows.

chiphead


----------



## beam_me_up (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey! Where can I get me one of them vests! And how are they stuck on there, little velcro strips? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mathieas said:*
The other day my sister-in-law heard about my flashlight collection, she couldn't stop laughing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would it be improper of me to say that I bet she has a collection of battery-powered things that would make you laugh too?

If so, then never mind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BTW, Mathieas, my condolences on your choice of education. My wifewoman and I have been there too.

best regards


----------

